
Show HN: Copy an innodb database from server to server in one command - ctocoder
https://mysqldba.blogspot.com/2016/11/innodb-tablespace-copy-in-go-lang.html
======
techaddict009
Any limitation if the size of DB is big? We have 120GB DB E3 server with 24GB
RAM and 512GB SSD and 40GB Free space. We are looking for solution similar to
this.

